

Job losses spread in Silicon Valley - galactus
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/46376f3a-9e06-11dd-bdde-000077b07658.html?nclick_check=1

======
falsestprophet
no registration required: [http://news.google.com/news?client=safari&rls=en-
us&...](http://news.google.com/news?client=safari&rls=en-
us&q=Job%20losses%20spread%20in%20Silicon%20Valley&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wn)

------
vaksel
not that surprising. Domino effect is a big part of business. Look at banks,
good banks fail because a bad bank started a chain reaction. Same with SV,
companies cut staff just because everyone else is doing it. Although its
probably not that bad, since they most likely just trimmed the fat

